# Wer kommt ganz ohne Win aus ?

## Ranziger Pansen

Hallo Gentoosianer,

ich wollte mal fragen wer 100% seiner Aufgaben unter Linux erledigen kann und wer eventuell noch Win parallel oder auf einem anderen PC betreibt ? Ich bin erst neu in der Linux- bzw. Gentoowelt und weiß nicht ob mein Lieblinggame (Live for Speed) auch unter Gentoo läuft. Da wäre noch die Frage ob die Hardware, sprich das Lenkrad "Logitech Driving Force Pro USB", von Linux unterstützt wird.

Skype scheint es zur Zeit wohl nur als Beta zu geben, oder gibt es alternativen?

Gruß

----------

## misterjack

1. Du plenkst!

2. So ein ähnliches Thema gibts schon: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-498399-highlight-win.html

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich bin seit 2001 windowsfrei und vermisse nichts. Wenn ich linuxfrei bin (weil ich gerade nur FreeBSD habe), dann fehlt mir allerdings einiges (z.B. v4l(2) und vernünftige Flashunterstützung, etc.).

----------

## linjunky

naja bei mir geht es nicht anders. da icq + Visual chlecht unter linux mit wine emulierbar sind.

Aber trotzdem hab ich demnächst ein komplettumstieg geplant

----------

## Max Steel

 *linjunky wrote:*   

> naja bei mir geht es nicht anders. da icq + Visual chlecht unter linux mit wine emulierbar sind.
> 
> Aber trotzdem hab ich demnächst ein komplettumstieg geplant

 

für ICQ gibt es alternativen wie centerim (Konsole), sim, licq und kopete.

Visual kenne ich nicht.

----------

## xraver

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Visual kenne ich nicht.

 

Vileicht meint er den ganzen SchickSchnack den ICQ unter Windows den Benutzern aufdrängelt.

Ich fand/finde ICQ unter Windows fett, unübersichtlich und unbrauchbar.

Zum Thema;

Ich kann alle meine Aufgaben unter Linux lösen.

Windows brauche ich nur zum Spielen und selbst damit ist Windows überfordert.

Dank dem DX10 Trick von M$ hab ich nun sogar VISTA und bin sehr froh darüber das ich unter VISTA nicht arbeiten muss.

Ich muss immer an die armen Anwender denken die Windows benutzen muessen.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Vielleicht meint er den ganzen SchickSchnack den ICQ unter Windows den Benutzern aufdrängelt.
> 
> Ich fand/finde ICQ unter Windows fett, unübersichtlich und unbrauchbar.

 

Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich habe festgestellt, dass es immer einen gibt, der noch enthaltsamer leben kann bzw. will.

----------

## xraver

 *Steve` wrote:*   

>  Ich habe festgestellt, dass es immer einen gibt, der noch enthaltsamer leben kann bzw. will.

 

Das mag sein, aber was hat deine Aussage mit meinen Posting zu tun?

Bitte um Aufklärung  :Wink: .

----------

## cryptosteve

Dir ist Windows-ICQ viel zu fett und zu überladen, dem nächsten ist Kopete schon zu fett und wiederum einer findet selbst 'ne grafische Oberfläche für viel zu aufwendig. Dann kommt noch einer, der meint, man könnte das sowieso alles über telnet erledigen oder der letzte sticht sich die Nachrichten aus Lochkarten.

Kurzum: Manche mögen durchaus Gründe haben, die fette Variante zu bevorzugen.

----------

## xraver

Gut, da mag ich dir Recht geben.

Eben genauso wie mit Handys. Der eine mag nur Telefonieren, der andere such ein All-in-One Gerät.

----------

## artbody

M$ Freie Zone seit 1998

Ok hauptsächlich im Einsatz ist 

Für Grafik

Gimp und früher xnview aber mangels AMD X2 Unterstützung nehme ich nun gthumb

Für Webentwicklung

Gentoo (sehr gut configurierbarer Filemanager ala mc )

Scite als Editor mit Syntaxhightlightning

apache mysql perl und ab und zu php und python

3D blender und povray

getmail spamassasine.......» lacal mail

Seamonkey www + mail + development

gftp wget mirror .... halt so das übliche

chkrootkit rkhunter

div sectools

gmplayer

ja jetzt fällt mir so spontan nix mehr ein

Zum thema Handy 

fällt mir immer nur eins ein

WIZO STELLT SICH DIE UHRZEIT NICHT AUTOMATISCH AUF DEN NÄCHSTEN NETZKNOTEN ?  :Twisted Evil: 

Jede billigste Funkuhr kann sowas.

Mein neues Handy als Mp3 player zu missbrauchen ist auch ok.

----------

## schmidicom

Leider nicht Windows frei   :Embarassed: 

aber das wirds bei mir auch nie, allein schon wegen der Arbeit ich muss beides kennen so wird es von mir verlangt.

Und mein World of Warcraft unter wine zu betreiben ist auch nicht gerade so toll da es bei mir nie richtig funktioniert hat oder man nach nem neuen Blizzard patch angst haben muss das wieder was nicht mehr funktioniert.

EDIT:

Und ich habe inzwischen Windows Vista nur drauf um es Tag für Tag immer wieder ein bischen mehr zu hassen.

Der grösste schmoder der redmond je abgelassen hat. Oberflächlich schön und bunt aber wenn man tiefer geht ist es eine noch grössere Katastrophe als Windows XP es je hätte werden können.Last edited by schmidicom on Mon Mar 03, 2008 7:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

ICh kann auch alle meine Sachen unter Linux erledigen,

wenn ich da nicht eine süße Freundin hätte die mich gerne sehen will, aber ich habe noch keinen schönen Instant Messenger unter Linux gefunden der meine WebCam benutzen kann (Logitech Express Quickcam), überhaupt läuft sie noch nicht so wies soll unter Linux.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> ICh kann auch alle meine Sachen unter Linux erledigen,
> 
> wenn ich da nicht eine süße Freundin hätte die mich gerne sehen will, aber ich habe noch keinen schönen Instant Messenger unter Linux gefunden der meine WebCam benutzen kann (Logitech Express Quickcam), überhaupt läuft sie noch nicht so wies soll unter Linux.

 

Schau dir mal mercury an: mercury.im

Das läuft mit Java. Und anscheinend geht da die Kamera auch gut.

Tobi

----------

## musv

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> ...wenn ich da nicht eine süße Freundin hätte die mich gerne sehen will, aber ich habe noch keinen schönen Instant Messenger unter Linux gefunden der meine WebCam benutzen kann (Logitech Express Quickcam), überhaupt läuft sie noch nicht so wies soll unter Linux.

 

Unter Skype geht's mittlerweile. Ich hab früher immer aMSN benutzt. Mit aMSN hatte ich nie Probleme in Bezug auf Webcam. Das war bisher das Zuverlässigste, was ich unter Linux kenn. 

Ob Kopete im MSN-Modus mittlerweile (problemlos) funktioniert, weiß ich nicht. Bei mir hatte das immer wegen Proxy gemeckert und beim Kameratest bekam ich nur'n Schwarz-Weiß-Bild.

Thema Ohne Linux auskommen:

Bisher klappts ganz gut. Allerdings muß ich jetzt VMWare anwerfen, da ich 'n Nebenjob als Kursleiter für'n Flash-Kurs bekommen hab. D.h. ganz ohne Windows wird's jetzt nicht mehr gehen. Btw. hat jemand Macromedia Flash unter Wine vernünftig zum Laufen bekommen?

----------

## Erdie

Ich bin seit ca. 4 Jahren Windows - frei. Ausser auf der Arbeit, da werde ich dazu gezwungen. Aber wenn man die Wahl hat, alternativ 2 Kinder verhungern zu lassen, dann nimmt man dann doch Windows.

----------

## l3u

Windows-frei seit 2003.

----------

## xraver

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ob Kopete im MSN-Modus mittlerweile (problemlos) funktioniert, weiß ich nicht. Bei mir hatte das immer wegen Proxy gemeckert und beim Kameratest bekam ich nur'n Schwarz-Weiß-Bild.
> 
> 

 

Cam Support funktioniert schon längerer Zeit. Jedoch bei mir eher schlecht als Recht.

Nach längerer Benutzung der Cam fängt diese an zu laggen.  Der Stream ist nicht mehr syncron und manchmal bleibt das Bild dann einfach nur noch stehen.

Auf meinen Laptop, wenn ich dort die Cam anwerfe laggt ganz Kopete. Tastatur eingaben werden verzögert dargestellt.  So als wenn man einen ganz ganz alten Rechner benutzt der 100% CPU Auslastung hat.

Ansonsten zu Thema;

Auf Laptop Windows Frei.

Am "Grossen Desktop" Windows zum zocken...aber das schrieb ja ich schon  :Wink: .

----------

## Klaus Meier

Viele Sachen zum flashen vom Bios und Laufwerken werden leider nur für Windows angeboten. Das BIOS für mein Board kommt als exe, gut kann man auch mit rar entpacken, aber das weiß nicht jeder. Und bei Laufwerken hatte man so weit ich weiß nur bei Plextor die Möglichkeit, unter Linux ein Firmwareupdate zu machen.

----------

## xraver

Gut, das man Windows braucht um Laufwerke zu flaschen ist natürlich blöd. Aber es gibt ja auch Windows Versionen die von CD laufen.

Bei meinen Board bin ich froh das alles schon im BIOS selber vorhanden ist (Tool zum flaschen) und ich nur das neue BIOS auf einen USB-Stick kopieren brauch.

Ist mit eh lieber als unter Windows zu flaschen.

----------

## Knieper

Bei komischer "Updatesoftware" des Herstellers habe ich immer hingeschrieben und auch das blanke Image bekommen. So konnte ich bis jetzt bis hin zum Brenner alles mit (Free)Dos Bootdisk oder CD aktualisieren.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 1. Du plenkst!
> 
> 2. So ein ähnliches Thema gibts schon: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-498399-highlight-win.html

 

Du bist echt die Nettigkeit in Person...! Ich glaube kaum das dein "plenk-Kommentar" in den Post gehört...!

zum Thema:

Ich nutzte Windows für World of Warcraft, Hellgate etc.

----------

## Max Steel

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Aber es gibt ja auch Windows Versionen die von CD laufen.

 

Sowas gibts???

----------

## Anarcho

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   Aber es gibt ja auch Windows Versionen die von CD laufen. 
> 
> Sowas gibts???

 

Für Geschäftskunden! Aber du kannst dir sowas selber machen, Stichwort "BartPE" bzw. "Ultimate BootCD for Windows"

----------

## xraver

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Stichwort "BartPE" 

 

Ja, daran dachte ich  :Wink: .

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   Aber es gibt ja auch Windows Versionen die von CD laufen. 
> 
> Sowas gibts???

 

Oder war das Inronisch von dir gemeint?

----------

## Necoro

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*    *xraver wrote:*   Aber es gibt ja auch Windows Versionen die von CD laufen. 
> 
> Sowas gibts??? 
> 
> Für Geschäftskunden! Aber du kannst dir sowas selber machen, Stichwort "BartPE" bzw. "Ultimate BootCD for Windows"

 

Hey -- coole Info  :Smile: 

----------

## schmidicom

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Viele Sachen zum flashen vom Bios und Laufwerken werden leider nur für Windows angeboten. Das BIOS für mein Board kommt als exe, gut kann man auch mit rar entpacken, aber das weiß nicht jeder. Und bei Laufwerken hatte man so weit ich weiß nur bei Plextor die Möglichkeit, unter Linux ein Firmwareupdate zu machen.

 

Versuchs mal hiermit:

http://www.reactos.org/de/

Da kann du entweder ne Live-CD herunterladen oder gleich zum installieren.

Ist dem Windows XP (Mit Style von 2000) nachempfunden und inzwischen laufen darauf auch schon recht viele Windows-Anwednungen. Mit sicherheit auch so ein einfaches flashprogram für BIOS und HD.

Ausserdem ist das ding OpenSource   :Wink: 

----------

## Necoro

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Ist dem Windows XP (Mit Style von 2000) nachempfunden und inzwischen laufen darauf auch schon recht viele Windows-Anwednungen. Mit sicherheit auch so ein einfaches flashprogram für BIOS und HD.

 

Ganz ehrlich ... ein BIOS-Flash-Programm will ich nirgendwo laufen lassen, wo es hoffentlich funktioniert  :Wink: . Weil ein verpfuschtes BIOS-Update - und naja ... man hat den Salat

----------

## Knieper

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> ein BIOS-Flash-Programm will ich nirgendwo laufen lassen, wo es hoffentlich funktioniert 

 

Ist das bei Windos nicht immer der Fall.   :Wink: 

----------

## Polynomial-C

So,

dann will ich die Frage des Threaderstellers mal beantworten. Ich habe seit 2003 auf meinem Hauptrechner kein Windows mehr drauf (die letzte funktionierende Installation hatte ich beim Installieren von Gentoo vernichtet). Auf meinem Zweitrechner ist noch ein einsames Windows 2000 installiert, aber das wurde schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gebootet und hat seine Daseinsberechtigung ungefähr zur gleichen Zeit verloren. Spiele spiele ich entweder nativ auf Linux, mithilfe von Wine oder eben gar nicht, wenn nix von beidem funktioniert. BIOS Updates sind ein Problem... Meine Plextor Laufwerke konnte ich glücklicherweise (oder sollte ich in dem Fall "leider" sagen?  :Wink: ) mit dem tool "pxupdate" von Jörg Schilling flashen. Für meinen SCSI-RAID-Controller, mein Pioneer DVD-Laufwerk und mein Mainboard mußte ich mir jedoch ne Boot-CD mit DOS erstellen, um davon aus dann die entsprechenden Geräte zu flashen.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Am meisten nervt mich unter Linux aber immer noch die fehlende/kaum vorhandene Unterstützung mancher Hersteller bzw. die fluktuierende Qualität mancher Linuxkernel...

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## ocin

Ich kam 1 Jahr lang ohne Windows aus. Mittlerweile hab ich es wieder drauf auf einer kleinen Partition da ich wieder angefangen hab Counter-Strike zu spielen welches unter wine nicht so toll läuft. Also, solange ich kein CS spiele komme ich zu 100% ohne Win aus.

----------

## Max Steel

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   Aber es gibt ja auch Windows Versionen die von CD laufen. 
> 
> Sowas gibts???

 

Oder war das Inronisch von dir gemeint?[/quote]

Das war ernst gemeint.

Soweit ich weiß gibt es nämlich keine "Windows-Live CDs" die die Festplatte _nicht_ berühren.

Sind für mich also fast gleichzusetzen mit wertlos.

Denn für ein Bios-Update ist leider ein Dos, oder etwas vergleichbares ein "muss", Außnahmen gibt es immer.

BartPE ist ja soweit ich weiß kein reines Windows.

Kann mich aber auch irren.

----------

## Anarcho

BartPE ist schon ein reines Windows. Du erstellst mittels deiner normalen Windows Install CD eine Live-CD. Wie gesagt, den Vorgang gibt es bei MS auch offiziell, nur eben nicht für den Normalverbraucher.

----------

## a.forlorn

Da ich kein Farbmanagement unter linux hinbekommen habe, (und die linux Treiber für meinen Fotodrucker nicht funktionieren) mach ich Fotobearbeitung nun auf Windows Vista + Spielen.

----------

## energyman76b

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Viele Sachen zum flashen vom Bios und Laufwerken werden leider nur für Windows angeboten. Das BIOS für mein Board kommt als exe, gut kann man auch mit rar entpacken, aber das weiß nicht jeder. Und bei Laufwerken hatte man so weit ich weiß nur bei Plextor die Möglichkeit, unter Linux ein Firmwareupdate zu machen.

 

flashen von bios und Laufwerken klappt ganz hervorragend in FreeDOS. Und für viele Laufwerke gibt es flasher auch für Linux - nur nicht beim Hersteller  :Wink: 

----------

## magicteddy

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Soweit ich weiß gibt es nämlich keine "Windows-Live CDs" die die Festplatte _nicht_ berühren.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Das letze Flashupdate meines Brenners habe ich mit einer BartPE CD gemacht.

Meine Platte war zu der Zeit komplett fat, fat32 und ntfs frei. Ich bin jetzt nicht mehr sicher, ob ich die Platte abgeklemmt hatte oder einfach so von der CD gebootet hatte. Auf jeden Fall hat es sauber und ohne Installation funktioniert.

-andreas

----------

## a.forlorn

Man kann auch hervorragend mit USB-Sticks flashen.

----------

## jkoerner

Moin,

zur Fragestellung: Ich

Meine richtig erste Kiste hatte die letzte Version Win95 drauf und zickte nur 'rum. Dann die Kiste nicht mehr angemacht bis ein Arbeitskollege mir 2000 professional gab. War aber nicht so mein Ding. Das war wohl Anfang des Jahrtausend. Danach nur noch freie OS, GNU/Linux, BSD, Plan9, TUDOS...

An Spielen benutze ich Pysol und XMahjongg zur Entspannung, der Rest meines Lebens ist schon spannend genug und ballern kann ich hier in der Gegend oder auf dem Schießstand. Tu ich aber nicht, es ist langweilig, gefährlich und laut. Also ähnlich WIN(langweilig, blau und/oder hängend)   :Razz: 

MfG  Jens

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich auch!

Seit bestimmt schon einem Jahr.

Nur das Spielen geht halt nicht mehr und es ist wirklich schade wenn Freunde eine Lan-Party machen und Command Conquer oder so zocken.

Doch mit ETQW gibts endlich auch etwas das gut unter Linux läuft. Desweiten spiele ich hin und wieder gerne ein MMORPG, aber nicht World of Warcraft.

Aber zum Spielen greif ich immer öfter auf Netzwerkfähige Konsolen zurück wie die Playstation Portable (mit der man wundervoll im Internet spielen kann!) oder demnächst PS3. Emulatoren sind mir zu "illegal", auch wenn man die Spiele nicht mehr kaufen kann. In dem Fall finde ich es durchaus Lobenswert das es sie noch im Netz gibt, quasi als Kultur-Datenbank.

Ansonsten ist Windows ein schrecklich zwingendes, unsicheres unzuverlässiges Betriebssystem das ich nicht mehr freiwillig anfasse. Es ist schon lustig.. wie man die PCs von anderen immer Langsamer werden sieht... oder Crashen, wonach sie eine Neuinstallation brauchen. *g* Mit Linux hab ich den Komfort, das dank Backup und "easy going". Keine meiner Daten mehr bei einem "update" auf der strecke bleiben.. und andauernd wird irgendwie alles besser als es war. Wenn man denn will.

Meine Freunde beneiden mich um den Kaffeine-TV-Player oder um Amarok. Ich liebe die Möglichkeit mal "schnell" in Fluxbox zu starten (zum spielen, schnell emails abrufen oder im Internet was nach schauen) oder in meine Verschnörkelte Compiz-Desktop-Umgebung (Word, Emails, Internet, IM.. RSS-Feeding, gemütlich Surfen, updaten, Bloggen, Musik hören..). Meist fühl ich mich aber auch schon auf einer Kommandozeile zu hause.

Mal ernsthaft. Permanente Abstürze oder das sich das System aufhängt hat man so gut wie NIE oder wenn nur in einer kurzen update-Phase. Mit Windows hatte ich das andauernd. Unter Linux geht es entweder.. oder es geht nicht. Aber wie ich finde hat man wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten. Ein wirklich schickes Betriebsystem ist aber auch Mac OS, z.B. für den Laptop.

----------

## misterjack

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Mit Windows hatte ich das andauernd.

 

Dann haste irgendwas verkehrt gemacht  :Smile:  Meine Windoze laufen stabil. Selbst mein Win98 auf meinen uralten Drittrechner (für alte Spiele) stürzt kaum ab. Nur dass ich sie kaum mehr nutze, zocke zurzeit wenig  :Smile: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *ChrisJumper wrote:*   Mit Windows hatte ich das andauernd. 
> 
> Dann haste irgendwas verkehrt gemacht  Meine Windoze laufen stabil. Selbst mein Win98 auf meinen uralten Drittrechner (für alte Spiele) stürzt kaum ab. Nur dass ich sie kaum mehr nutze, zocke zurzeit wenig 

 

Kann mich dem nur anschliessen. Ich habe ebenfalls noch Massenhaft XP Rechner am Start (Geschäftlich und vereinzelt auch privat) und nie Probleme damit. Liegt aber vielleicht daran, dass ich mit den Maschinen arbeite und nicht jedes dummy Tool von irgendwelchen Heft CD's oder sonstigen dubiosen Quellen installiere.

Da gibt es echt Leute die sich 4 verschiedene Mediaplayer installieren (lassen) ohne überhaupt zu wissen wozu sie soviele benötigen und beim installieren einfach frisch und frei überall Ja klicken und dann die ganzen "goodies" noch mitinstallieren.

Kein Wunder dass da nichts mehr so läuft wie es soll  :Wink: 

Aber zum Thema:

Meine WS daheim ist nach wie vor eine XP Maschine. Gentoo ist zwar auf einer Partition drauf, aber wurde schon seit Monaten nicht mehr gebootet. Wozu auch  :Mr. Green:  Wenn ich was unter gentoo machen will, dann starte ich einfach meine coLinux Umgebung mit aktuellstem Gentoo drinn. Da muss ich nichtmal aus Windows raus...

Aber bei mir liegt das mehr daran, dass ich persönlich kaum Verwendung für KDE und Co habe. Für das was ich mit den Gentoo Systemen machen will reicht mir die Konsole. Und mit Hilfe von Putty, Cygwin und Colinux kann ich auf dem Windows wie auch auf meinen Gentoo Systemen alles machen wozu ich Lust habe  :Smile:  Z.b. hoste ich meinen Blog (siehe footer) direkt bei mir zuhause.  Dann habe ich noch einige Maschinen als Fileserver mit Samba drauf und dann wäre da noch mein Arbeitslaptop mit Gentoo drauf.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann mich dem nur anschliessen. Ich habe ebenfalls noch Massenhaft XP Rechner am Start (Geschäftlich und vereinzelt auch privat) und nie Probleme damit. Liegt aber vielleicht daran, dass ich mit den Maschinen arbeite und nicht jedes dummy Tool von irgendwelchen Heft CD's oder sonstigen dubiosen Quellen installiere.
> 
> 

 

Also nein ich hab ganz bestimmt nicht so viel Müll installiert! Ich hab ja Windows 1x-frisch aufgesetzt (Anmerkung: das ich das wirklich so geschrieben hab *g*, ich meint aber windows XP!!) um eben nur die ein zwei Spiele zu installieren. Zugegebenermaßen war es nie up-to-date gepacht. Diese Abstürze hab ich dann auch auf einen Hardware-Fehler oder eben die Temperatur meiner Gra-Ka zurückgeführt.

Es ist dann vielleicht nicht direkt die Schuld von diesem Betriebssystem. Aber ihm rechne ich an das ich keine vernünftige Fehlermeldung bekommen habe um das Problem überhaupt zu erkennen! Was letztlich dazu führte das ich unter Gentoo irgendwann drauf aufmerksam wurde und entsprechende Maßnahmen einleiten konnte.

Aber selbst mit den selben Hardware-Komponten konnte ich diverse Spiele unter Gentoo stabiler zocken. Beispiel Half Life 2. Wobei hier auch die Grafik runtergeschraubt wurde usw.

Ein tolles Beispiel pro Gentoo finde ich ist hier aber ut2004 im Portage. Es ist sofort up2date die Patches und Bonus-Packs liegen auf schnellen Servern und das installieren von Mods ist so bequem einfach, das mich meine Freunde darum immer beneidet haben.

Aber die Erkenntnis das "weniger einfach mehr" sein kann hab ich auch erst unter Linux entdeckt, also lieber flüssig statt ein wenig ruckelnd und dafür bunter. ;)

Mich hat jetzt aber gewundert das Windows dein Main-Betriebssystem ist und dachte zuerst ich hätte mich verlesen weil es ja eigentlich nicht zu dem Thread passt. Trotzdem ein interessanter Post!

P.s:

Diese gooddie-Seuche gibts aber auch unter Linux z.B. Superkaramba, desklets usw.... obwohl ich es eigentlich auch mag. Aber das muss jeder selber wissen. Gut finde ich den sich abzeichnenden Wandel, das das Angebot einer solchen "tweak-Schnitstelle" benutzerfreundlich bei KDE 4.X oder bei Windows Vista integriert wird.

----------

